# Rabbits that need homes in Traverse City, MI



## katt (Oct 14, 2006)

there was an add in the paper for some freerabbits, i called it because i have a friend i am trying to help find arabbit for (she is really looking at breeders, and i offered to help, ithought maybe this was a breeder with to many rabbits)

this lady is giving away her rabbits due to having to many animals, ithink that they are ALL rescue rabbits that she and her daughter tookin from a rescue going under downstate.

white lionhead buck *she mentioned a grey point on noise, so i am thinking it is a himi*

white french lop doe

!both the rabbits above are fixed and BONDED!

white and black french lop- not fixed

black jersey wooly buck- not fixed

rex (unsure of color) buck- not fixed

female jersey wooly (unsure color)- not fixed

2 flemish giant mix does, 1 white, 1 greyish brown, both fixed and bonded



i had to post this, she has 2 bonded pairs of fixed rabbits that shewants to place in good rabbit home for FREE! (think about the price offixing a rabbit, think about the time bonded a pair. . .) all therabbits are litter trained and it sounds like they live indoors, theyare use to kids, cats, and dogs. . .

if anyone is looking for rabbits in the traverse city area, she sounds like she really loves her bunnies

i am talking to my mom tonight about getting one of the bonded pairs (iam thinking the giant females. . .). she sounded really nice, and ithink will even part with the rabbits cages. we really don't have arabbit rescue up in traverse city, so it is hard to rescue a rabbitwhen you have to drive 4 hours to get the rescue itself.


----------



## Haley (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder if JessSully ever got a rabbit..shelives up near Mackinaw and she was looking for a rescue. She wasadopting I think but hasnt been on in a while.

I'll send her a pm just in case....


----------



## BACI (Oct 18, 2006)

That is so kind of them to take them in, I hopethey find homes. Atleast they are bonded so it won't be so stressful tore-home.Thank you for posting this for her, hopefullysomeone on here will see the thread so they can have a knowledgeableloving home.:thumbup

Baci :brownbunny


----------



## katt (Oct 18, 2006)

well, i talked to the lady again, all have found good homes! none with me though. . .


----------



## Haley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great news!


----------

